# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Internet and NBN

## phild01

> Libs use the same play book.  Don't forget they have already delivered the budget surplus next year

  How miraculous that will be considering the liability Rudd bestowed on the country.  The NBN has been a huge ambitious and unnecessary cost that is difficult to recover from.  A massive interest bill to be met on borrowings as well.  It's a big country with widespread small pockets of population, and it did not justify the luxury of new fibre everywhere.  The only need for fibre was in concentrated areas of business activity, not for the appeasement of family entertainment. The NBN rollout next month in my area will be of no additional benefit to any of the locals here who take it up, being a cabled area. For me, I discarded cable long ago and happy with 4G.  Now we are at a stage where nbn speeds are mediocre with 5G just starting today.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> For me, I discarded cable long ago and happy with 4G.

  4G or any type of wireless may be fine for you Phil and maybe a lot of technophobes, and probably everyone over 60. But there's a hell of a lot of us that need a plan that gives large quotas or even unlimited quota at high bandwidth. The NBN was going to give us both. Now we have a gimped NBN that is now definitely waste of money.

----------


## phild01

> But there's a hell of a lot of us that need a plan that gives large quotas or even unlimited quota at high bandwidth.

  Businesses do need a decent solution for their internet needs but I think you will find that what Rudd proposed was that business solution for everyone and to make it worthwhile, entice the availability with lots of frivolous video.
I believe needs like yours could have been resolved with a more economic solution. 
The far too ambitious nbn crippling outlay could have given us very fast trains between our capital cities.  Even Russia leaves us for dead when it comes to this type of transportation.

----------


## phild01

> 4G or any type of wireless may be fine for you Phil

  Actually, the 4G speed I enjoy is faster than what I previously got with either Optus cable or Telstra cable. Right now getting 18Mbps and have seen 40. I only ever use half of my available monthly data.  I could sign up for Netflix or Stan and download a few movies too if I wanted. And for twice my outlay I could sign up for more data and download maybe an extra 10 to 20 movies, but are there that many movies a month worth watching!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Actually, the 4G speed I enjoy is faster than what I previously got with either Optus cable or Telstra cable. Right now getting 18Mbps and have seen 40. I only ever use half of my available monthly data.  I could sign up for Netflix or Stan and download a few movies too if I wanted. And for twice my outlay I could sign up for more data and download maybe an extra 10 movies, but are there that many movies a month worth watching!

  Blimey Phil...that's woeful as a download speed. I'm on NBN Satellite (acknowledged as the not best of the original NBN 'solutions' and certainly the most expensive per services user) and I routinely get 25 Mbps down and 5 up but only 300 GB per month due to NBN enforced data limits. 
The NBN as it was proposed would have been wonderful... expensive but wonderful. Real nation building stuff like the Snowy Scheme. The actual NBN is more like Barry, Bob, Guiseppe and a couple of mates with a bulldozer dug a dam or three during an afternoon drinking binge by comparison...

----------


## PhilT2

> it did not justify the luxury of new fibre everywhere.

  To my knowledge there was never any intention to have fibre everywhere. Remote areas are served by satellite which proved so popular that an extra satellite was launched. I think that the school of the air and isolated schools have benefitted. Much of the existing copper cable is coming due for replacement; it's hard to argue with replacing it with something that will perform much better.

----------


## phild01

> Blimey Phil...that's woeful as a download speed. I'm on NBN Satellite (acknowledged as the not best of the original NBN 'solutions' and certainly the most expensive per services user) and I routinely get 25 Mbps down and 5 up bu...

  Come on, it is a slow night. It is actually faster than typical night nbn basic or standard plans.
BTW my upload is twice as fast as what you are getting.

----------


## phild01

> Much of the existing copper cable is coming due for replacement; it's hard to argue with replacing it with something that will perform much better.

  Yes, but earlier than done and in a less grandiose manner.

----------


## chrisp

> 4G or any type of wireless may be fine for you Phil and maybe a lot of technophobes, and probably everyone over 60. But there's a hell of a lot of us that need a plan that gives large quotas or even unlimited quota at high bandwidth. The NBN was going to give us both. Now we have a gimped NBN that is now definitely waste of money.

  Exactly! And it’ll soon be eclipsed by the 5G network that seems to be able to offer 100 Mbps as a minimum, and up to something like 3 Gbps in Australian trials.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Here's what fibre looks like  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

> Here's what fibre looks like

  That's nothing:   https://giphy.com/gifs/TiIrFuo19HvGQ...ly-here_280519

----------


## Uncle Bob

> That's nothing: https://youtu.be/qbNt1zybAUA

  
While that's impressive, it ain't real world test and my upload is still faster than theirs  :Tongue:

----------


## Bros

Moved to new thread.

----------


## phild01

> my upload is still faster than theirs

  yes....you on fibre :Wink:

----------


## craka

Hmm anyone remember the Sydney Harbour Bridge?    My god that was a waste of time building that wasn't it!

----------


## phild01

> Hmm anyone remember the Sydney Harbour Bridge?    My god that was a waste of time building that wasn't it!

  Different animal,  it's value survives generations.

----------


## DavoSyd

this thread has identity issues. what's it about? internet? or NBN?  
but irregardless...

----------


## craka

> Different animal,  it's value survives generations.

  Exactly my point point phild01.   What was an abhorrent massive spend of the older generation of that day, has benefited generations afterwoods.

----------


## phild01

> Exactly my point point phild01.   What was an abhorrent massive spend of the older generation of that day, has benefited generations afterwoods.

  I wouldn't expect the nbn to benefit too many future generations, technology becomes redundant very quickly, but the Bridge won't.

----------


## craka

The medium that the NBN uses (apart for copper side which was never the intention) as do other networks is fibre, nothing yet or in the near future will beat it's capacity, the only current restriction to a fibre network is the modulating hardware at either end, which will develop and can be replaced like it is done on every other existing fibre network already. 
One might say that bridges are a redundant technology too, as we have tunnels now.

----------


## DavoSyd

> I wouldn't expect the nbn to benefit

  er yeah, nah, it's cool, she'll be right... your "expectations" are of little relevance.

----------


## Whitey66

> Here's what fibre looks like

    I take it that you have FTTP? We're only getting FTTC (ADSL2 at the moment) and they seem to think we'll get 70Mbps in peak time, which i'll be happy with as I only get about 2.2 Mbps at the moment in off peak time despite speedtest giving a score of around 17 Mbps.
 In peak time I can only download at about 1Mbps, not good when the missus wants to watch Netflix while I watch the NRL on Kayo.
Has anyone else got FTTC that can put up their speeds?

----------


## DavoSyd

that's not consumer grade fttp, he's at work.

----------


## DavoSyd

if it is actually nbn fttp, it is a pretty poor speed for a 1000/400 service!!

----------


## DavoSyd

and 2.2MBps is about 17Mbps... so be aware of how important the big B and little b can impact on perceptions...

----------


## Whitey66

> and 2.2MBps is about 17Mbps... so be aware of how important the big B and little b can impact on perceptions...

   Yes I know there is 8 bits (b) in a Byte (B) but what I mean is that when it tests the speed it only seems to test Sydney servers, the files I download @ 2.2 to 2.5 Mbps are from overseas.
The old speed test was very easy to test servers from around the world, I haven't played around with the new one to see how it works. When I tested my internet speed to places like the USA I would only get around 4 to 5 Mbps at most.
Very crappy speeds, but i'm only in a country town so maybe our system is crap. I hope the NBN fixes it, but i've heard several horror stories saying it won't.

----------


## doovalacky

> The NBN has been a huge ambitious and unnecessary cost that

  Unnecessary to replace something that was up to 100 years old?  The Telstra exec's were laughing all the way to the bank when they offloaded the system that they had run into the ground. Especially with all the stuff damaged by the Gell debacle in the 2000's that damaged insulation for several meters up the cable from the joints.
I'm pretty sure from the digger activity they gave up and just ran a new cable to every house from the node in my area. I certainly don't miss the drop outs every time it rains after they replaced my old lead sheaf cable cable. 
4G might be an answer for light browsing but try to use it for anything data intensive and it just does not compare. Tried it when I was renovating.
 Logging in and checking something at work was a joke, quicker to drive 20mins to the station. At the same time I've also gone from 2 TV stations, one ABC, to a choice with the NBN. Never be able to stream TV/movies like I do now. 
For every advance in wireless it will be still slower than a physical connection. 
 Perhaps the full fibre to the house plan was excessive but it gave us something that would have lasted another 100 years unless physically damaged and easily upgraded as needed for foreseeable future. 
The abortion caused by buying old assets and trying to repair them will in my opinion cost near if not as much as the original plan. Factor in the higher maintenance costs of reused aged infrastructure over the longer term and I  think its fair to say it will exceed. 
For the comment about satellite being popular. My parents and many others I know only jumped on it due to how bad the existing phone services were. For them in particular 24000bps modem connection as they were sharing the line with multiple people on a rim system.
It's not a great service by any means and heavily congested but I suppose that's one of the costs of living so far rural.

----------


## DavoSyd

> Yes I know there is 8 bits (b) in a Byte (B) but what I mean is that when it tests the speed it only seems to test Sydney servers, the files I download @ 2.2 to 2.5 Mbps are from overseas.

  OK, it was just uncanny how close the speeds you quoted were to a bit/byte mixup! 
and you also know speed to server (aus or elsewhere) depends on your provider?

----------


## Marc

> Businesses do need a decent solution for their internet needs but I think you will find that what Rudd proposed was that business solution for everyone and to make it worthwhile, entice the availability with lots of frivolous video.
> I believe needs like yours could have been resolved with a more economic solution. 
> The far too ambitious nbn crippling outlay could have given us very fast trains between our capital cities.  Even Russia leaves us for dead when it comes to this type of transportation.

   I don't know the comparative cost of NBN vs fast trains, but on the NBN topic, once the fibre optic cable is in the ground/conduit, regardless if it goes to the house or to a central location, the fibre optic cable can take a massive increase in data by changing the servers, so it can be upgraded many times. The issue with the short run from the pit to the house, can be solved with the customer paying for this upgrade. It is not all waste. 
Fast trains is another matter. We don't have fast trains because the government wants to protect the airlines from competition. Misguided sure. Spain has the best fast trains in Europe despite the efforts of Franco to shut them down. We should have fast trains joining all capital cities and main regional areas since 30 years ago.
I hope that we don't follow the strategy of the submarines where we decided to build a french design ourselves at triple the cost, rather than buying off the shelf to please the capital of unemployment, and then to add insult to injury, change the engine from nuclear to diesel. That will go down in history as the dumbest decision we ever made ... well that and sign Paris ... and vote Kevin Rudd ... and go to Eurovision ...

----------


## phild01

> The medium that the NBN uses (apart for copper side which was never the intention) as do other networks is fibre, nothing yet or in the near future will beat it's capacity, the only current restriction to a fibre network is the modulating hardware at either end, which will develop and can be replaced like it is done on every other existing fibre network already. 
> One might say that bridges are a redundant technology too, as we have tunnels now.

  I have no argument about fibre, it is a fantastic transmission medium.  What I have issue with is the 50-100 billion dollars expenditure that has been poorly considered ($4000-$8000 per taxpayer).
I say our personal need and reliance on fibre to/near the home will diminish, it will be used because it is there. I believe a regional fibre backbone would have come in at far less cost and served the future well.

----------


## Bros

> Has anyone else got FTTC that can put up their speeds?

----------


## DavoSyd

> Has anyone else got FTTC that can put up their speeds?

  have a search using your POI identifier over here: https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/142

----------


## Bros

> I take it that you have FTTP? We're only getting FTTC (ADSL2 at the moment) and they seem to think we'll get 70Mbps in peak time, which i'll be happy with as I only get about 2.2 Mbps at the moment in off peak time despite speedtest giving a score of around 17 Mbps.

  70Mbps sure if you want to pay extra for it, normal for home users is 20Mbps

----------


## Whitey66

> 70Mbps sure if you want to pay extra for it, normal for home users is 20Mbps

   I want to set up some Arlo Pro2 security cameras I bought, the current ADSL2 just can't cut it.
At the moment i'm paying $59 a month for ADSL2 with 350GB data and $30 for line rental, So for an extra $10 a month ($99) I can get maximum speed and unlimited downloads (NBN100 pack from iinet).
This should also fix the issue of the missus watching Netflix while i'm watching NRL games, Netflix stops and buffers but Kayo Sports drops resolution. It gets that bad sometimes that the players look like blurry Lego men, not good on a 120" projector screen when you're used to HD quality.

----------


## DavoSyd

if you are getting FTTC (and not FTTN) then that probably more than halves the copper content of you connection, and therefore more than quadruples the potential line speed... 
does https://www.adsl2exchanges.com.au/ tell you your distance to the exchange?

----------


## Whitey66

> if you are getting FTTC (and not FTTN) then that probably halves the copper content of you connection, and therefore quadruples the potential line speed... 
> does https://www.adsl2exchanges.com.au/ tell you your distance to the exchange?

  Yes FTTC for sure. I know where the exchange is, I could hit a golf ball on the roof from my house  :2thumbsup:  
If I pay for a certain speed but can't physically get it will they charge me for the lower speed that I can get?
Or is this all tested before you pay for a contract for a certain pack? 
Edit: checked my distance from the exchange on that site and it says 0.48 KM.
I thought the only copper in my connection after NBN is connected will be from the pit on the footpath to my modem?

----------


## DavoSyd

> Or is this all tested before you pay for a contract for a certain pack?

  no, only tested fully once you order the product and it is installed - attainable speed depends on in-house  and street wiring too... i believe they can only test to the DP without a modem installed at the premises. 
but yeah, if ordered speed is unattainable, then they move you to the lower $ plan, but this is really on in FTTN scenario...

----------


## DavoSyd

> Edit: checked my distance from the exchange on that site and it says 0.48 KM.

  ok, that means you should easily be getting > 20Mbps on ADSL2   

> I thought the only copper in my connection after NBN is connected will be from the pit on the footpath to my modem

  yup, so hopefully that house to DP wiring is not the cause of your slightly lower 17Mbps speed than you should be getting if you are so close to the exchange...

----------


## Bros

> Yes FTTC for sure. I know where the exchange is, I could hit a golf ball on the roof from my house  
> If I pay for a certain speed but can't physically get it will they charge me for the lower speed that I can get?
> Or is this all tested before you pay for a contract for a certain pack? 
> Edit: checked my distance from the exchange on that site and it says 0.48 KM.
> I thought the only copper in my connection after NBN is connected will be from the pit on the footpath to my modem?

  I would have thought the distance to the exchange is pretty much irrelevant with fibre.
My connection is with Telstra and say what you like about Telstra their service is pretty good (except for call centres)
Another issue one of my friends has is a multitude of connections before the modem and he wonders why his speed is low mine is at the first point in the house.

----------


## Bros

> I want to set up some Arlo Pro2 security cameras I bought, the current ADSL2 just can't cut it.

   Think about cameras carefully if you are setting them up for emailing as they can be a pain in the neck.

----------


## craka

> I have no argument about fibre, it is a fantastic transmission medium.  What I have issue with is the 50-100 billion dollars expenditure that has been poorly considered ($4000-$8000 per taxpayer).
> I say our personal need and reliance on fibre to/near the home will diminish, it will be used because it is there. I believe a regional fibre backbone would have come in at far less cost and served the future well.

  Do you have issues with the 14billion dollar being spent on tunnels in Sydney?   They serve only a smaller portion of the country than what NBN was set out to achieve. 
There already was a fibre backbone.  The issue was customer side of exchange and had been for a long time, however Telecom/Telstra got sold off and being a shareholder company nobody wanted to spend money on replacing the customer area network.

----------


## Marc

I have fibre to the house ... what is that? FTTH ?
Is that really that different?

----------


## craka

> I would have thought the distance to the exchange is pretty much irrelevant with fibre.
> My connection is with Telstra and say what you like about Telstra their service is pretty good (except for call centres)
> Another issue one of my friends has is a multitude of connections before the modem and he wonders why his speed is low mine is at the first point in the house.

  It's not totally irrelevent but negligible in comparison to other medium.  Distance can be a factor in what size/range tranciever can be used at the equipment to high and not enough distance to the equipment at the other end can cause damage.  But in Whitey case 500metres is nothing for the actual fibre, and yes the only copper is between his house and the pit with what they call a DPU usually only up to 150metres of copper.   The DPU I believe is what will restrict a certain amount of speed as they use VDSL but I think allows up to 100Mbps, NBN are or were trialling new GPON DPUs in a test environment.  (GPON tech allow far greater speeds  theoretically speeds of excess of 2Gbps)

----------


## phild01

> Do you have issues with the 14billion dollar being spent on tunnels in Sydney?   They serve only a smaller portion of the country than what NBN was set out to achieve.

  Tunnels, bridges, roads, railways are essential infrastructure.  I don't consider fibre to the home as an urgent piece of essential infrastructure.

----------


## craka

Do you not think relevent to serve the rest of the population, or only those that live in Sydney, or other capital cities? 
Gravel roads were also quite relevent, in the days of horse and cart, but they soon needed Asphalt with the introduction of the automobile.

----------


## Bros

> Tunnels, bridges, roads, railways are essential infrastructure.

  Irrelevant and not essential to the majority who live away from capital cities.

----------


## phild01

> Irrelevant and not essential to the majority who live away from capital cities.

  Produce, freight to regional areas is more efficient with better transport.  This type of transport will be forced to use the new Northconnex when finished.
 BTW, city people are financially penalised heavily to use the tollways, all because the governments of either persuasion are making Transurban a Mafia motza.

----------


## Bros

> Produce, freight to regional areas is more efficient with better transport.  This type of transport will be forced to use the new Northconnex when finished.
>  BTW, city people are financially penalised heavily to use the tollways, all because the governments of either persuasion are making Transurban a Mafia motza.

   That is not essential infrastructure paid for by the government so it is irrelevant.
In Brisbane they are spending mega dollars on a new cross river tunnel, do you think anyone north of the Sunshine Coast thinks that extremely expensive project is essential to them when they have no decent public transport.
NBN is essential to them and much more to those in the bush.

----------


## phild01

> That is not essential infrastructure paid for by the government so it is irrelevant.
> In Brisbane they are spending mega dollars on a new cross river tunnel, do you think anyone north of the Sunshine Coast thinks that extremely expensive project is essential to them when they have no decent public transport.

  I would say any transport system is essential and our governments are pouring money into the tunnels and selling off with very poor negotiation skills.  When tolled freeways were built and operated by govt long ago, the returns were designed sensibly to be diminishing, but privatising them means the returns appreciate over time for the operator.
I am advocate for good public transport, at least our state govt addresses this unlike the previous govt from when Carr was in office.

----------


## phild01

> NBN is essential to them and much more to those in the bush.

  I reckon people of the bush should have been better served than what they were.  I guess Satellite didn't cut the mustard but microwave has been falling in price.

----------


## craka

> I reckon people of the bush should have been better served than what they were.  I guess Satellite didn't cut the mustard but microwave has been falling in price.

  It is quite essential for the current working generation and future generations, people just outside a populated centre that have current fixed line telephones are the ones that really have gotten the raw deal, as those further remote that have to use satellite, both just do not have the capacity.  From what I understand is that many who are fixed wireless were not  intended to be, but after the butchering of the initial rollout, it's easier to put people on fixed wireless as it gets the numbers up on how many NBN connections are reported as complete. 
I'm in a suburb of lake macquarie that is yet to get a NBN connection as not rollout yet, and I struggle to get photos uploaded for my work.

----------


## DavoSyd

the ACCC is telling people in some Fixed Wireless areas to stick with their dsl until the non-metro NBN is brought up to scratch...

----------


## DavoSyd

https://www.itnews.com.au/news/nbn-f...-speeds-525636

----------


## Bros

> I reckon people of the bush should have been better served than what they were.  I guess Satellite didn't cut the mustard but microwave has been falling in price.

  On the contrary the new Skymuster satellite is very good, my friend had his allocation increased form an iffy 5Gb (slow and dropouts) to a stable 35Gb at peak and 75Gb off peak for the same price and it is quite fast,

----------


## Whitey66

> Think about cameras carefully if you are setting them up for emailing as they can be a pain in the neck.

    I won't set it up to email, I set it to get notifications on my phone and I can check the cameras on my phone at any time. If someone is about and looks dodgey I can set off the alarm on the base station with my App.

----------


## Whitey66

> ok, that means you should easily be getting > 20Mbps on ADSL2   
> yup, so hopefully that house to DP wiring is not the cause of your slightly lower 17Mbps speed than you should be getting if you are so close to the exchange...

  I've just done another test now and i'm only getting 6Mbps, i'm suspecting that there is a bottleneck at my exchange in peak times as at 1am in the morning I get 17 to 20Mbps.
My house wiring must be Ok or I wouldn't be getting higher speeds in off peak - correct?
In the last couple of weeks they have done work at the front of my house and since then the speed has picked up a bit, I used to only get around 10Mbps in off peak. They removed the old pit which contained asbestos, ran new conduit and were running optical fibre after that. I suspect that they may have made my copper connection better either on purpose or by accident while they were in there.

----------


## Whitey66

> I have fibre to the house ... what is that? FTTH ?
> Is that really that different?

  Not sure if you're taking the piss, but it's FTTP - fibre to the premises  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Jon

> I have fibre to the house ... what is that? FTTH ?
> Is that really that different?

  The purest form is FTTP or Fibre to the premises, where as the name suggests it is fibre all the way to the NTU or Network Terminating Unit, modem in old speak. What you have Marc. 
Then there is FTTC or Fibre to the curb where it is fibre to the pit outside your house and then copper from there into your house and the modem. 
And there is FTTN or Fibre to the node where the fibre terminates in a green box somewhere reasonably close and then it is copper from there to your house.  If you are close to the node and the copper cable is in good condition you will get good speed.  If the cable distance is a bit long and/or there are dodgy joints along the way your speed will be compromised.  
There is also FTTB or Fibre to the Basement for unit blocks etc.  the fibre terminates at a central point in the building and then goes to each  unit via copper.  Kinda like FTTN and the node is in the building. 
To get the best possible speed in FTTN and FTTC have the Modem at the first socket in the house and disconnect all the others, especially if the wiring was set up in a star pattern rather than daisy chained.  And get rid of any old ADSL filters you may have connected. 
====

----------


## DavoSyd

> I've just done another test now and i'm only getting 6Mbps, i'm suspecting that there is a bottleneck at my exchange in peak times as at 1am in the morning I get 17 to 20Mbps.
> My house wiring must be Ok or I wouldn't be getting higher speeds in off peak - correct?
> In the last couple of weeks they have done work at the front of my house and since then the speed has picked up a bit, I used to only get around 10Mbps in off peak. They removed the old pit which contained asbestos, ran new conduit and were running optical fibre after that. I suspect that they may have made my copper connection better either on purpose or by accident while they were in there.

  all signs point to a happy data consuming household!  :Thumbsup:  
but remember - the provider can make a big difference at peak times, they need to purchase sufficient bandwidth and have decent international connectivity arrangements to ensure that the stuff that you consume is delivered appropriately. 
that's where the whirlpool forums can help...

----------


## Whitey66

> all signs point to a happy data consuming household!  
> but remember - the provider can make a big difference at peak times, they need to purchase sufficient bandwidth and have decent international connectivity arrangements to ensure that the stuff that you consume is delivered appropriately. 
> that's where the whirlpool forums can help...

  Cheers, thanks for the help.

----------


## FrodoOne

There is`also Hybrid Fibre Coaxial cable (HFC)

----------


## phild01

> There is`also Hybrid Fibre Coaxial cable (HFC)

  Our area gets that type next month. Apparently the Optus cable is below spec for this. Our area has both Optus and Bigpond cable.

----------


## toooldforthis

> …[snip]... 
> but remember - the provider can make a big difference at peak times, they need to purchase sufficient bandwidth and have decent international connectivity arrangements to ensure that the stuff that you consume is delivered appropriately. 
> that's where the whirlpool forums can help...

  yes. just been thru that.
decided to ditch Telstra as they just kept finding excuses to charge more and give me stuff I didn't want (unlimited data, speed boost...)
usually when they did things like that I would look around at other providers and eventually Telstra would come to the party but this time I just got fed up. 
so binged on WhirlPool til I thought I understood it (don't ask me to repeat it tho) and changed to Aussie BroadBand - all good so far, heaps cheaper than Telstra for what I need.
one of the points of difference w ABB was there seemed to be a commitment for bandwidth at peak times.

----------


## Bigboboz

> Our area gets that type next month. Apparently the Optus cable is below spec for this. Our area has both Optus and Bigpond cable.

  My area just received NBN using HFC.  Have had it for ust over a month, just checked my speeds 91/51 which is plenty fast (not sure how I'm getting 51 though as it's supposed to be 40 max).  I don't think I've had a website that has maxed out the speed. I previously was on Telstra cable but was keen for better upload speeds for when working from home. Definitely works better with faster upload speeds. 
I'm not convinced without some form of government intervention infrastructure would have improved, ADSL for many is truly rubbish and I have no idea what it was like for rural or semi rural areas but at the same time, super fast FTTP is overkill.  I'm happy with HFC.

----------


## Bros

Active8 via satellite gets worse at peak time

----------


## Uncle Bob

Some possibly good news  :Smilie:    

> NBN Co will begin a trial next month that will see 50  fibre-to-the-node users receive an upgrade to either fibre-to-the-curb  (FTTC) or fibre-to-the-premises (FTTP) technology. 
>   The trial is the first under a brand new program of work that NBN Co is calling ‘Change of Access Technology’ or COAT.

  https://www.itnews.com.au/news/nbn-c...om-june-525756

----------


## Marc

> Active8 via satellite gets worse at peak time

  I dumped Active8 because of the lousy speed. Currently with Skymesh. Not fantastic but consistent, no big dips at peak time. between 10 and 20

----------


## Whitey66

Finally got the FTTC up and going. This was taken at around 9:30 PM while the missus was watching Netflix, it runs around 95 in peak time with no use. It is ridiculously fast now, I probably only need NBN-50 and I told them to change it from NBN-100 3 weeks ago and they still haven't done it. Back on the phone to Capetown tomorrow  :Doh:

----------


## phild01

My property tomorrow gets pretend NBN, just the old cable service.

----------


## Bros

> Finally got the FTTC up and going. This was taken at around 9:30 PM while the missus was watching Netflix, it runs around 95 in peak time with no use. It is ridiculously fast now, I probably only need NBN-50 and I told them to change it from NBN-100 3 weeks ago and they still haven't done it. Back on the phone to Capetown tomorrow

   How much did that cost?

----------


## Whitey66

> How much did that cost?

  $99.99 a month unlimited data with free router and activation fee when signing for 24 months, the plan I want to go back to (NBN-50) is $79.99 with unlimited data and free local and standard national landline phone calls. I'll probably disconnect the landline as I mainly only get telemarketers ringing and with most cheap mobile phone plans now offering unlimited calls and text for $16 to $22 a month (with 3 - 7 GB downloads) it will just be another thing gathering dust.

----------


## Bros

I should have asked who is that with?

----------


## Whitey66

> I should have asked who is that with?

  iinet, but others have similar plans. I was thinking of swapping to Aussie Broadband because they only have Australian based support staff, but with the 14+ years i've been with iinet I haven't really needed support anyway.

----------


## Bros

> iinet, but others have similar plans. I was thinking of swapping to Aussie Broadband because they only have Australian based support staff, but with the 14+ years i've been with iinet I haven't really needed support anyway.

   When I went from ADSL to NBN I went through all the providers and when you look at all the options there is very little between them. I stayed with Telstra but I never go on contract so I am free to go elsewhere if I find the service substandard. We have the home phone still and in the last 2 mths we have had one genuine call, but I’m puzzled as I should have had the phone and internet cut off months ago.

----------


## Whitey66

> When I went from ADSL to NBN I went through all the providers and when you look at all the options there is very little between them. I stayed with Telstra but I never go on contract so I am free to go elsewhere if I find the service substandard. We have the home phone still and in the last 2 mths we have had one genuine call, but I’m puzzled as I should have had the phone and internet cut off months ago.

   Why should your phone and internet be cut off? Which plan have you got and which NBN system?

----------


## Bros

> Why should your phone and internet be cut off? Which plan have you got and which NBN system?

   Obviously you don’t get those calls. I get them almost daily, used to be by a person now just a recorded message asking to call back.
FYI I have Telstra 100 gb NBN FTTC for $69 per month.

----------


## Whitey66

> Obviously you don’t get those calls. I get them almost daily, used to be by a person now just a recorded message asking to call back.
> FYI I have Telstra 100 gb NBN FTTC for $69 per month.

  Yes, I get those calls all day too. What I meant was when you said "I'm puzzled as I should have had the phone and internet cut off months ago."
If you don't want the landline just unplug it from the router, and if you got the internet cut off there would be no point in paying for the NBN.
Or are you confusing ADSL with the internet ?, as NBN is still the internet.
100 GB would only last me about a week :Eek:

----------


## Bros

> Yes, I get those calls all day too. What I meant was when you said "I'm puzzled as I should have had the phone and internet cut off months ago."

   That’s how long I have been getting calls and the gist of it is that “if I don’t gat back to them in 24hrs my phone and internet wil be disconnected as the NBN is in our area.

----------


## Bros

> 100 GB would only last me about a week

   Gee you must be a heavy user as there is just two of us and my wife doesn’t use the internet.

----------


## Whitey66

> That’s how long I have been getting calls and the gist of it is that “if I don’t gat back to them in 24hrs my phone and internet wil be disconnected as the NBN is in our area.

  Ahh, got ya now. I get the same recorded call from "Nicole from the NBN" 2 or 3 times a day, that's the biggest downside to internet phones. Years ago you didn't get phone spam because people had to pay for their phone calls but now with internet phones it's basically free to call from anywhere in the world. They obviously still get to con some people or they would have given up long ago.

----------


## Bros

I initially got them from a person and I said disconnect it as I am sick of this internet stuff now it is just message, no fun now.

----------


## Marc

I used to get the same person telling me that my Telstra line needs repairs ... we are not with Telstra, and i used to hang up every time without a comment.
 One day I was really pissed off for another unrelated reason and when she rung, I really got stuck into her calling her everything under the sun and that she should hang herself. 
She stopped calling and for a while i was hoping she would ... but she never called again  :Frown:

----------


## Bros

> One day I was really pissed off for another unrelated reason and when she rung, I really got stuck into her calling her everything under the sun and that she should hang herself.

   Not a nice response from you.

----------


## johnc

> I used to get the same person telling me that my Telstra line needs repairs ... we are not with Telstra, and i used to hang up every time without a comment.
>  One day I was really pissed off for another unrelated reason and when she rung, I really got stuck into her calling her everything under the sun and that she should hang herself. 
> She stopped calling and for a while i was hoping she would ... but she never called again

  Not appropriate, even if it was a con job some things should not be said. Suggesting another person should suicide is never ever acceptable.

----------


## Whitey66

> Not appropriate, even if it was a con job some things should not be said. Suggesting another person should suicide is never ever acceptable.

  I disagree, I'd have no issue telling Ivan Milat, Martin Briant and other scum of the earth to hang themselves. I would not tell a total stranger to do it though, even a con man or woman. 
I did tell an Indian trying to sell me solar panels where to go though. I said to him "These solar panels have to be placed in the sunlight to work don't they?"
He said "Yes they do" to which I replied "If you ring me again I'll put your solar panels where the sun doesn't shine". He hung up and I haven't had any solar panel calls since  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Well ... i admit I am not as perfect as you guys  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

Tell them sternly that their God will strike them down for lying. They don't like that.

----------

